# Fishing get-together



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

There's a few of us getting together on the weekend of the 9th of June in Newaygo.
We had a similar thing going in March in Ludington.
It was a good time for all.
For further details check the NW rivers section of the site.


----------

